# Clowns!!



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

this was just a photo opt waiting to happen


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They look like they are enjoying themselves  Thanks for sharing


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

srtiels said:


> They look like they are enjoying themselves  Thanks for sharing


No problem! it was too cute the way they were sitting on the swing, i RAN for the camera!!


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

That is such a cool swing, it's wonderful how they're putting it to use. And all of your babies are so adorable!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Such cute pictures! And I love that swing. Where did you get it?


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Such cute pictures! And I love that swing. Where did you get it?


Thank you! and I got the swing at my local pet store, called PAWs they have a great selection of everything.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those photos are so adorable I enjoyed everyone of them.


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

They all look so cute on it!


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh they sure look like they're having a great time. Or maybe they're just playing "King of the Hill". Haha


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cute pictures


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Tooo cute i agree ! I don't think i could ever get my birds to sit on a swing together lol i had a big circle one and they knock each other off all the time so i had to remove it


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable pics of some beautiful birds!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Cuties!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! im blocking the screen so they cant see all these nice words, so their heads dont get fat!! last thing they need are bigger egos!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cute pics


----------

